# xawtv segfaulted

## incubator

When I run xawtv I receive a segmentation fault, bur I have no idea wether it is a hardware or software issue.

Memtest says my memory is clean and this is the output I get from xawtv -debug 2:

```

This is xawtv-3.86, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.20-gentoo-r7)

visual: id=0x21 class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x22 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x23 class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x24 class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x25 class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x26 class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x27 class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x28 class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x29 class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x2a class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x2b class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x2c class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x2d class=4 (TrueColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x2e class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x2f class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x30 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x31 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x32 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x33 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x34 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x35 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x36 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x37 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

visual: id=0x38 class=5 (DirectColor), depth=24

x11: color depth: 24 bits, 3 bytes - pixmap: 4 bytes

x11: color masks: red=0x00ff0000 green=0x0000ff00 blue=0x000000ff

x11: server byte order: little endian

x11: client byte order: little endian

check if the X-Server is local ... **** ok

x11 socket: me=localhost, server=localhost

main: dga extention...

main: xinerama extention...

main: xvideo extention [video]...

Xvideo: 3 adaptors available.

Xvideo: NV10 Video Overlay: input image, ports 105-105

Xvideo: NV05 Video Blitter: input image, ports 106-137

Xvideo: NVIDIA Video Interface Port: input video, ports 138-138

Xvideo: using port 138 for video

  XV_ENCODING get set, 0 -> 1

  XV_COLORKEY get set, 0 -> 16777215

  XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY get set, 0 -> 1

  XV_SET_DEFAULTS set, 0 -> 0

  XV_BRIGHTNESS get set, -512 -> 511

  XV_CONTRAST get set, 0 -> 8191

  XV_SATURATION get set, 0 -> 8191

  XV_HUE get set, 0 -> 360

  XV_ITURBT_709 get set, 0 -> 1

main: xvideo extention [image]...

  image format list for port 105

    0x32595559 (YUY2) packed [ok: 16 bit YUV 4:2:2 (packed, YUYV)]

    0x32315659 (YV12) planar

    0x59565955 (UYVY) packed [ok: 16 bit YUV 4:2:2 (packed, UYVY)]

    0x30323449 (I420) planar [ok: 12 bit YUV 4:2:0 (planar)]

main: init main window...

main: install signal handlers...

main thread [pid=5944]

main: checking wm...

wm cap: _NET_WM_STATE

wm cap: _NET_WM_STATE_STICKY

wm cap: _NET_WM_STATE_SHADED

wm cap: _NET_WM_DESKTOP

wm cap: _NET_CLIENT_LIST

wm cap: _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS

wm cap: _NET_CURRENT_DESKTOP

wm cap: _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW

wm cap: _NET_CLOSE_WINDOW

wm cap: _NET_MOVERESIZE_WINDOW

wm cap: _NET_DESKTOP_NAMES

wm cap: _NET_SUPPORTING_WM_CHECK

wm cap: _NET_WM_STATE

wm cap: _NET_WM_STATE_STICKY

wm cap: _NET_WM_STATE_SHADED

wm cap: _NET_WM_DESKTOP

wm cap: _NET_CLIENT_LIST

wm cap: _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS

wm cap: _NET_CURRENT_DESKTOP

wm cap: _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW

wm cap: _NET_CLOSE_WINDOW

wm cap: _NET_MOVERESIZE_WINDOW

wm cap: _NET_DESKTOP_NAMES

wm cap: _NET_SUPPORTING_WM_CHECK

wm cap: _NET_WM_STATE

wm cap: _NET_WM_STATE_STICKY

wm cap: _NET_WM_STATE_SHADED

wm cap: _NET_WM_DESKTOP

wm cap: _NET_CLIENT_LIST

wm cap: _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS

wm cap: _NET_CURRENT_DESKTOP

wm cap: _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW

wm cap: _NET_CLOSE_WINDOW

wm cap: _NET_MOVERESIZE_WINDOW

wm cap: _NET_DESKTOP_NAMES

wm cap: _NET_SUPPORTING_WM_CHECK

main: creating windows ...

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

main: init frequency tables ...

freq: reading /usr/share/xawtv/Index.map

main: read config file ...

main: checking for vidmode extention ...

main: checking for lirc ...

lirc: not enabled at compile time

main: checking for joystick ...

main: checking for midi ...

main: adding kbd hooks ...

main: mapping main window ...

xt: pointer show

main: initialize hardware ...

xv: get XV_BRIGHTNESS: 0

xv: get XV_CONTRAST: 4096

xv: get XV_SATURATION: 4096

xv: get XV_HUE: 0

[pid=5944] segfault catched, aborting

Aborted

```

for your information here is the output of dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 (root@homeworld) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)) #17 SMP Wed Nov 5 19:52:37 CET 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ec000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0002000

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126960 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                        ) @ 0x000fa290

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 00000.04096) @ 0x1fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 00000.04096) @ 0x1fff0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001    SiS      735 00000.00256) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: BIOS passes blacklist

ACPI: MADT not present

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linux ro root=303

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1526.928 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3047.42 BogoMIPS

Memory: 511036k/524224k available (2460k kernel code, 10624k reserved, -2964k data, 136k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.80 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 5 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1526.3955 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.2644 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1327644, slice: 663822

CPU0<T0:1327632,T1:663808,D:2,S:663822,C:1327644>

migration_task 0 on cpu=0

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20021122

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block0 defined as GPE0 to GPE15

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block1 defined as GPE16 to GPE31

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 12 14 15)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.4a [Flags: R/O].

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-dev.o: i2c /dev entries driver module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-algo-bit.o: i2c bit algorithm module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-pport.o: i2c Primitive parallel port adapter module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-proc.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 15

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SiS735

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L020J1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST3120023A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 9100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: IDE/ATAPI CD-ROM 50XS, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c01cd224, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 40132503 sectors (20548 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=2498/255/63, UDMA(100)

blk: queue c01cd374, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdb: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=232581/16/63, UDMA(100)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: [PTBL] [14593/255/63] p1 < p5 > p2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

Universal TUN/TAP device driver 1.5 (C)1999-2002 Maxim Krasnyansky

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

Mediavision Pro Movie Studio driver 0.02

PMS type is 0

Board not found.

bttv: driver version 0.7.106 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 735 Host

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 00:0f.0, irq: 5, latency: 64, mmio: 0xcddfe000

bttv0: detected: Pinnacle PCTV [card=39], PCI subsystem ID is 11bd:0012

bttv0: using: BT878(Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Ra) [card=39,autodetected]

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'bt848 #0' as minor 0

tuner: probing bt848 #0 i2c adapter [id=0x10005]

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

tda9887: probing bt848 #0 i2c adapter [id=0x10005]

tvmixer: debug: (tuner unset)

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: miro: id=25 tuner=1 radio=no stereo=no

bttv0: using tuner=1

tuner: type set to 1 (Philips PAL_I (FI1246 and compatibles))

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

es1371: version v0.30 time 19:55:43 Nov  5 2003

es1371: found chip, vendor id 0x1274 device id 0x5880 revision 0x02

es1371: found es1371 rev 2 at io 0xdc00 irq 11

es1371: features: joystick 0x0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: v9(SigmaTel STAC9721/23)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

btaudio: Bt878 (rev 17) at 00:0f.1, irq: 5, latency: 64, mmio: 0xcddff000

btaudio: using card config "default"

btaudio: registered device dsp2 [digital]

btaudio: registered device dsp3 [analog]

btaudio: registered device mixer1

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 19:55:56 Nov  5 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 11

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 11

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xe0834000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.3, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001 (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xe0836000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-dev.o: i2c /dev entries driver module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

devfs_mk_dir(i2c): using old entry in dir: c25195c0 ""

i2c-pport.o: i2c Primitive parallel port adapter module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-proc.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

hub.c: new USB device 00:13.0-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x915/0xac82) is not claimed by any active driver.

hub.c: new USB device 00:13.0-2, assigned address 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:03) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

hub.c: new USB device 00:13.0-2.4, assigned address 4

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 1659

input0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb2:4.0

Adding Swap: 594396k swap-space (priority -1)

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

ide-cd: ignoring drive hdc

ide-cd: ignoring drive hdd

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: HP        Model: CD-Writer+ 9100   Rev: 1.0c

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: ATAPI     Model: CD-ROM 50X        Rev: 185D

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 8x/11x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 324 bytes per conntrack

HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 3.3 $, maxframe=4096

N_HDLC line discipline registered.

```

I also tried re-emerging, unemerging and emerging it again, but to no avail  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

incubator,

xawtv expectes to find your Video for Linux device at /dev/video0.

Gentoo puts a symbolic link there but xawtv chokes on it.

When your video device has been detected, you should find that /dev/v4l/video0 exists. Tell xawtv about it with  

```
xawtv -c /dev/v4l/video0
```

xawtv -h (or is it --help) will tell you a lot more. man xawtv is good to.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## alex-b

I had exactly the same error, seems like the xv extension is busting your balls.

xawtv -noxv to fix this "issue"

----------

## incubator

that fixed it indeed  :Smile: 

however now I still get no image (app starts, I hear sound, but cannot watch tv)

xawtv returns this output:

```

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual

         configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=1): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=0): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=1): Invalid argument

```

edit: fixed now, seems xf86config has an optional thing to disable dga, now I can finally watch tv  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwiqsilver

I had the same problem so being lazy, I switched from xawtv to tvtime.

It is so much better. I definitely recommend you try it out. The controls are better (you can get an onscreen brightness, contrast, etc. slider, alter it then save the settings for that channel or for all channels). And the picture on some cable channels that didn't appear too clearly under xawtv are clearer under tvtime.

----------

